# Plastisol Tranfers



## imagecor (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone my name is colleen and I started a small business from home 12 months ago. I do a lot of plastisol transfers and some runs are 200+. I was wondering if it is possible to get them done cheaper overseas (I am in Australia) and also what the minimuns are. Most of them are 1 or 2 colour and vary in size. cheers


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What are some of the prices that you are now paying? Prices would depend on number of colors, size, quantity, etc.


----------



## puzzleswithout (Jun 2, 2010)

imagecor said:


> Hi everyone my name is colleen and I started a small business from home 12 months ago. I do a lot of plastisol transfers and some runs are 200+. I was wondering if it is possible to get them done cheaper overseas (I am in Australia) and also what the minimuns are. Most of them are 1 or 2 colour and vary in size. cheers


From the little research I've done into overseas suppliers, you'd need a few thousand to offset the price of the transportation. Even if you could find a supplier to produce the order (Manufacturing Quotes | Connect w/ Manufacturers | Join MFG.com is a decent site for doing so), you still need to consider tariffs, any international laws that may apply, and the possibly of intellectual copyright infringement and/or incorrect/unfulfilled orders. I'd suggest finding domestic supplier to produce your orders. I'm sure others here could provide a few in your country. Good luck.


----------



## imagecor (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for your advice. Does anyone know the cheapest place to get plastisol transfers in Australia. I am in Melbourne. cheers


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

imagecor said:


> thanks for your advice. Does anyone know the cheapest place to get plastisol transfers in Australia. I am in Melbourne. cheers


I once obtained a price list from
Screen Fiend >> T shirt & textile Screen Printing. Plastisol transfers Melbourne and I was impressed with the price , never used his service but he is based in Vic . Perfect for you 

Bernie


----------



## imagecor (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for that Bernie. i will send them an email. cheers


----------

